# Jay Cutler - Tribute video



## MuscleM4n (Sep 26, 2005)

The Terminator theme track at the end is awesome!

http://rapidshare.de/files/2452212/Jay_Cutler_Tribute_Video.wmv.html


Anybody know who sings the song during the video?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 26, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> The Terminator theme track at the end is awesome!
> 
> http://rapidshare.de/files/2452212/Jay_Cutler_Tribute_Video.wmv.html
> 
> ...




The video takes to long to download so I stopped it.  But, the song from terminator with singing is Guns 'n' roses, "you could be mine".  Is that the song you are talking about?


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 26, 2005)

no mate, some song before it.

By the way the video is worth downloading I think.


----------



## brian2440 (Sep 26, 2005)

took only couple of minutes to download.


----------



## Cold Iron (Sep 26, 2005)

Jay works out?


----------



## mk_iron (Feb 3, 2007)

*song in Jay tribute*

The song in the Jay Cutler tribute is "Burning bright" by Shinedown
and I got to say a simply awesome song & video


----------



## Richie1888 (Feb 6, 2007)

its been on youtube for ages


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2007)

the future of the Denver Broncos!


----------



## ZECH (Feb 6, 2007)

Prince said:


> the future of the Denver Broncos!



What, no Plummer?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2007)

dg806 said:


> What, no Plummer?



Plummer was replaced mid-season by Cutler as the starting QB.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 7, 2007)

dg806 said:


> What, no Plummer?



Plummer will definitely leave this offseason, maybe to the Bears.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 7, 2007)

Plummer is good but I am not sure that they played him well, he does not do good sitting in the pocket, also the Broncos need a higher caliber QB.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 7, 2007)

They could probably use a good cornerback as well.

Ok that was low


----------



## fyredup1286 (Feb 20, 2007)

mk_iron said:


> The song in the Jay Cutler tribute is "Burning bright" by Shinedown
> and I got to say a simply awesome song & video



I have been listening to shinedown A LOT lately.  They are amazing.


----------



## mk_iron (Feb 23, 2007)

have to say "Burning Bright" is one of my fav tunes during a workout, gotta check out what else they have


----------

